# Akorned some chicken



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Badia Poultry Seasoning on three, CodeQ Rub on two and two plain.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talking about!! One fine looking southern style dinner right there.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

MAN , that makes me HUNGRY ! ! !


----------

